# New to this game!



## philj (Oct 29, 2015)

Morning all

I wondered if anyone could give me some advise on my first set up. In order to pursue my new found love of coffee I'm looking to upgrade from a nespresso machine to something that will allow me to meet my home barista aspirations. So far I've got my eye on a second hand La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi ii (circa £700) with either a Eureka Mignon or Compak K3 grinder. If anyone could give me some feedback/advice on whether they think this would be a good beginners set up or their experience of the equipment that would be really helpful.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Jontyuk (May 1, 2016)

Phil - can't help sorry but I'm hoping to get some ideas from browsing around the site - good luck


----------

